# Modifying My 93 Sentra???



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I own a 93 Sentra with the Ga16D engine...

Can I pickup 70hp with very little cost or effort???

What can I gain with by getting rid of the "restrictive" plumbing??? I've heard that the engine is really good, but it's the plumbing that sucks!

What will air intake and exhaust get me? What about upgrading the ECU?? I've heard that's good for 10 HP??

Thanks for any advice you can give me!

Looks like a very active site...I'm glad I found it!!


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

If you're looking to make 70whp then it's gonna take some $$$.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

200SE said:


> *If you're looking to make 70whp then it's gonna take some $$$. *


What about 70 at the flywheel?

What options do I have???

Thanks!


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, hotshot has a turbo kit, but that's around $3g's. Other than that you could just use a 50 shot + bolt ons & upgraded clutch. That's probably the cheapest route.
Nitrous kit - $500
HS Header & Intake - $650
Exhaust - $400
There's always more stuff like pullies, exc..., but for basic bolt ons and nitrous it'll cost around $1500, but for that price you could do an sr20 swap and a little bit.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Cool...thanks for the info...

I've read about the Hotshots kit. I believe it's $3700??

How will this car handle a 50 shot??


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

StalkerST said:


> *Cool...thanks for the info...
> 
> I've read about the Hotshots kit. I believe it's $3700??
> 
> How will this car handle a 50 shot?? *


it should handle it with out a problem
if you want hard core 100 shot, get the right parts adn you will have 100+ hp
bu tu need to run i/h/e + other stuff in order not to blow your stuff


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah, as far as I know you can run a 50 shot on stock components (ignition, ecu, exc....), but if you start buying pistons, rods, JWT ECU, exc...for a 100 shot it's gonna start getting more expensive.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

StalkerST said:


> *I own a 93 Sentra with the Ga16D engine...
> 
> Can I pickup 70hp with very little cost or effort???
> *


http://www.sentra.net/project/index.php

Read about Project Sweet 16. ALL of your questions will be answered there with complete information. Hey, this is better than being flamed and told to SEARCH.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Try looking for a cheap Sr20 from someone if you have the money. I've seen some for about $300+shipping. If you don't want to go that route you may want to search the Nissan Performance mag archives for some info.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

B13speed said:


> *Try looking for a cheap Sr20 from someone if you have the money. I've seen some for about $300+shipping. If you don't want to go that route you may want to search the Nissan Performance mag archives for some info. *


Dude, this is entirely misleading and uncalled for. A GA16DE -> SR20DE motor swap IS NOT just about swapping the motor and will cost A LOT more than $300.

Please don't post information that is incomplete or misleading.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

eugenefl said:


> *Dude, this is entirely misleading and uncalled for. A GA16DE -> SR20DE motor swap IS NOT just about swapping the motor and will cost A LOT more than $300.
> 
> Please don't post information that is incomplete or misleading. *


Going to agree. A GA-SR swap will cost more around $1500-$2000 w/ parts only. Now if you bought a parts car that is complete for the swap, then I would try and do that. But it's your money. And yes it will take tons of $$$ to get 70whp. Let alone 70 at the flywheel. Good luck anyways. Read Sentra.net for some more information.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for not flaming...I'm not too internet savy and I'm battling a wicked case of carpel tunnel syndrome 

I can't wait to start modding


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

eugenefl said:


> *Dude, this is entirely misleading and uncalled for. A GA16DE -> SR20DE motor swap IS NOT just about swapping the motor and will cost A LOT more than $300.
> 
> Please don't post information that is incomplete or misleading. *


Hey Eugene, are you into model rocketry? I saw someone over at rocketryforum.com with that sn. Btw: what car do you have?


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

eugenefl said:


> *Dude, this is entirely misleading and uncalled for. A GA16DE -> SR20DE motor swap IS NOT just about swapping the motor and will cost A LOT more than $300.
> 
> Please don't post information that is incomplete or misleading. *


If you would read more before flying off the handle jerk I said that you could find an SR20DE MOTOR, JUST THE MOTOR!!!, for around $300+ shipping, and I also said this was an option IF HE HAD THE CASH, but if he didn't to check in the Nissan Perfomance Magazine archives for info. People like you piss me off. Get your shit straight before you come to me flying off the handle. If I made a mistake, which I didn't if you read right dumbass and do some research, please let me know in an intelligent form without flaming me for making a simple mistake (if there was one  ). 

I shall now return to my normal self.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

B13speed said:


> *If you would read more before flying off the handle jerk I said that you could find an SR20DE MOTOR, JUST THE MOTOR!!!*


That's exactly my point. That is what is misleading. Its like getting caught on a "Sign up for FREE T-Shirt" and failing to realize it includes a credit card offer with account fees.

Allow me to illustrate what I got from your post. 

*Try looking for a cheap Sr20 from someone if you have the money. I've seen some for about $300+shipping. *

You told some guy looking to increase his GA by 70hp that he could get an SR20 for $300 if he had the money. Its apparent he doesn't know what he can put in his car to make it faster let alone what's involved in an SR20 swap.

*If you don't want to go that route you may want to search the Nissan Performance mag archives for some info. * 

Route? What route? Buying an SR20? So if he doesn't want to put an SR20 in his car should he then go to NPM to look for info on a motor swap or for info on adding HP to his GA? 

Dude, I'm sorry if I came off harsh. Even worse, I apologize for offending you, but really, your comment left a lot to be desired especially when trying to point a newbie in the right direction on how to increase HP - one of the most general questions that anyone can ask. Text on the web can easily be miscommunicated and contorted. I certainly imagine that I'm not the only one that read into this like I did.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Hey Eugene, are you into model rocketry? I saw someone over at rocketryforum.com with that sn. Btw: what car do you have? *


Yep, that's me over there too. That's a whole different ball of wax. I'm actually looking to sell most of my collectibles to put towards a BB DET swap. LOL! One hobby has to give right?

I drive a 93 SE w/ the basic bolt-ons. You can check out my car at www.akafa1c.nissanpower.com


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

getting an sr20de swap for $300 IS possible... you have to do the installation yourself or with free help though. do what phattyb13 did, he bought himself a doner car for $500 or somethin like that. he had all the parts he needed. so, if you can find a doner car, maybe an se-r with lots of rear end damage, for $300 then you're set.


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

sno said:


> *getting an sr20de swap for $300 IS possible... you have to do the installation yourself or with free help though. do what phattyb13 did, he bought himself a doner car for $500 or somethin like that. he had all the parts he needed. so, if you can find a doner car, maybe an se-r with lots of rear end damage, for $300 then you're set. *


I suppose this would be the exception. Most cars in this shape end up going straight to a parts dealer or recouped by insurance. Hell, I'd buy a tail wrecked SE-R for under $1k if I knew of one.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe this will work....

Since I am looking for a JDM sr20de for myself to replace my USDM SR I will give examples of some price quotes I have been given. There are many people that have swapped their GA to an SR so do some research on there process and see how you feel about it.

K Watanbe $350 + shipping
Ser.net Classifieds $250 from private owner
Soko(Chicago) $400 + shipping

OR If an engine swap isn't what you are looking for

Do a search for GA16de at Nissan Performance Mag or look at some of the non se-r project cars for some ideas on how to gain more horsepower. 

If you still don't find anything try searching Sentra.net in Kojima's Garage. There is a whole section on this site about the Ga16de engine.

I hope this clarifies the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

it's getting hot in here lets not forget we're trying to help fellow nissan enthusiasts hey stalker: get new intake cam header ca intake new exhuast, and new jwt ecu and u should notice a gain!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I thought the original ? was for cheap? Jesus, jwt ecu's are B.S. $


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*I agree...*

Yeah, I think most "inexpensive mods" questions usually end up with replies dealing with very expensive mods. I personally don't put that much money into (and I know some will disagree) essentially un-needed mods. You can do a lot in the sub $500 range. A little $$$ can go a long way - just a new exhaust (contrary to popular belief, a muffler doesn't have to be $500 to be beneficial) system, CAI, and some high dollar fluids and plugs can make for a suprisingly healthy HP increase. Don't get me wrong - I'd love to sink .5k on a single part like a muffler - it's just not realistic to many (maybe most) of us.


----------

